

Help. RSS 2 POST? Is there one? - patx44

I am looking for a RSS reader that checks for changes if changes found it will send a post request.<p>Preferably in Python. Is there anything that does this that you know of?
======
andrewtj
<http://www.feedparser.org/> will help you make light work of that

